# مجرد سؤال..هل تحتفلون بعيد الفطر؟



## انسانية (30 أكتوبر 2005)

*مجرد سؤال..هل تحتفلون بعيد الفطر؟*

اهلا وسهلا بكل اعزائي المسيحيين

مجرد سؤال

هل تحتفلون بعيد الفطر مثلنا ام لا؟

وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2005)

لا ما نحتفل بعيد الفطر....


----------



## Zayer (1 نوفمبر 2005)

طيب في اي شهر انتو تصومون ؟


----------



## استفانوس (1 نوفمبر 2005)

يقول السيد المسيح :
" عندما تصومون لا تكونوا عابسين الوجوه كما يفعل المراءون الذين يقطبون وجوههم لكي يظهروا للناس صائمين . الحق أقول لكم أنهم قد نالوا مكافآتهم . 
أما أنت , فعندما تصوم , فاغسل وجهك , وعطر رأسك , لكي لا تظهر صائما  للناس , بل لأبيك الذي يرى في الخفاء , وأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء هو يكافئك ."
 (متى 6 :16 -18 ) 

 فيعلمنا الرب يسوع المسيح 
أن لا نصوم على طريقة الفريسيين المرائين لأجل نيل المديح من الناس , بل نصوم في الخفاء لوجه الله . فنرى أننا لسنا ملزمين بالصيام بل مخيرين . ولكنه يكون مناسبا  في أوقات الشدة و الحزن وعلى الخصوص في أوقات الحزن على خطايانا أو على فتورنا في الإيمان . ونعلم أن الصيام يقهر الجسد ويبين أفضلية الروح عليه .
 ومن مزاياه أيضا  أنه يجعل الإنسان متواضعا  ويستميله إلى الصلاة والرياضة الروحية . 

 ونرى في العهد الجديد أن المسيحيين صاموا وصام بولس الرسول نفسه 
(أعمال الرسل 13:2-3) و (2كورنثوس 11:27 )
 وبعد عهد الرسل لم ينقطع الصيام من بين المسيحيين الأتقياء ولكنهم كانوا يصومون في أحوال خصوصية لأجل تقوية الخدمة المسيحية , ويقرنون صيامهم بالصلوات الحارة . فالصيام الذي يكون خالصا  لوجه الله تعالى لا لمديح الناس ولا لطلب الثواب , يكون مثل هذا الصيام مقبولا عند الله ولا يخلو من عظيم الفائدة . 

 ونعلم أن الجسد عبد الروح , فينبغي للمسيحيين أن يخضعوا أجسادهم لسلطان أرواحهم بحياة النقاوة والطهارة والصيام يعينهم على ذلك , قال بولس الرسول : 
" كا من يجاهد يضبط نفسه في كل شيء .....بل أقمع جسدي وأستعبده حتى بعدما كرزت للآخرين لا أصير أنا نفسي مرفوضا  " ( 1كورنثوس 9:25و27) . 

 إذا  خلاصة ما جاء هو أن المؤمنين يصوموا عندما يريدون أن يصلوا إلى الله تعالى من أجل أمر هام أو عندما يشعرون بحاجتهم للتقرب من الله . والصوم أمر شخصي قد يطول وقته أو يقصر . قد يقرر أحدهم أن يمتنع عن تناول إحدى الوجبات حتى يتمكن من صرف وقت أطول في الصلاة . أو من الممكن أن يمتنع عن الطعام لمدة يوم كامل أو أسبوع حتى يبتعد عن أمور العالم وليطلب وجه الله تعالى , والصوم ما هو لكسب المدح بل ليساعد الإنسان على نسيان الأمور المادية والتركيز على الله وحده . والصوم ليس لإظهار التقوى للناس الآخرين . في بعض الأحيان يمكن أن يكون الصيام جماعيا  وذلك بالاتفاق المتبادل ولكنه لا يفرض فرضا  , فهو بين الإنسان وبين الله تعالى  .


----------



## Zayer (1 نوفمبر 2005)

ما يحتاج تجيب لي كلام من الانجيل و ترد رد وش طوله 

عطني الخلاصة مختصرة و خلاص 

انا الي فهمته الان من كلامك ان ما عندكم وقت محدد لصيام فقط انتو الي تحددوه 


طيب سؤال اخر  

الصيام عندكم كيف ؟ يعني ما هو الزمن 

يعني احنا عندنا المسلمين من الفجر الى المغرب نمتنع عن المفطرات  انتو كيف ؟


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> ما يحتاج تجيب لي كلام من الانجيل و ترد رد وش طوله
> 
> عطني الخلاصة مختصرة و خلاص
> 
> ...


 
اذا انت كنت تطرح سؤال فعليك ان تسمع الاجابة مهما كان طولها, و اعتد الاخ يستحق كلمة شكر بدل الاسلوب الجاف الي رديت بيه عليه.. اتمنى ان لا يتكرر هذا الاسلوب...

اما جواب سؤالك الاخير فهو موجود بين طيات جواب الاخ المبارك فريد.. و خصوصا في القسم الاخير...


----------



## Zayer (1 نوفمبر 2005)

> قد يطول وقته أو يقصر . قد يقرر أحدهم أن يمتنع عن تناول إحدى الوجبات



يعني تحددو الوقت على كيفكم 

يعني استنتج انكم تعبدون الله الوقت الذي تبون وفي المكان الذي تبون


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> يعني تحددو الوقت على كيفكم
> 
> يعني استنتج انكم تعبدون الله الوقت الذي تبون وفي المكان الذي تبون


 

اذا كنا نفكر بطريقتك معناها انكم تعبدون الله 5 مرات باليوم فقط, اذ صلاتكم هي بالتالي؟؟؟؟


عبادة الله ليست جبر او غصب... تحب ربك و تريد تعبده تقضي كل وقتك لمجد اسمه عن رضى و ارادة لا عن جبر...


----------



## Zayer (1 نوفمبر 2005)

احنا ما نعبد الله سبحانه 5 مرات فقط 

هناك الكثير الكثير من الصلوات المستحبة  منها ما يقترن بالمكان و منها الزمان 

وهناك انواع كثيرة للعبادة 

فأحيانا يتحول العمل الى عبادة  و تأمل يتحول الى عبادة  وحتى نوم يتحول الى عبادة


----------



## My Rock (1 نوفمبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> احنا ما نعبد الله سبحانه 5 مرات فقط
> 
> هناك الكثير الكثير من الصلوات المستحبة منها ما يقترن بالمكان و منها الزمان
> 
> ...


 



هذا الي ردت اتوصل اله.. انت جاوبت على سؤالك


----------



## انسانية (6 يناير 2006)

شكرا زاير على سؤالك الحلو وشكرا فريد وماي روك عالاجابة


----------

